# Sharjah visit visa over stay fine



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

I came to Dubai on 26 October 2015 and got entrapped into job scam for which I paid money as well for Dubai employment visa.I filed case in Labour court and they told me to contact immigration for fines.
After inquiry company canceled my visa.
I filed civil case as well in Dubai Court for which I have hearing on 13 April 2016.
I complaint against company in court and got back my passport few days ago as they took my passport for visa processing
Now where should I request for my overstay fine waive because due to unavailability of passport I was unable to exit the country.
I have all the supporting documents
Please tell me where should I go
And how I can waive my visit visa overstay fine


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

They didn't changed my status from visit visa to employment
I have 7600 AED overstay fine.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

This information is for Dubai 
Visitors
Financial fines collection from violators (Visit Laws.)
Overstay fines shall be paid by violators of the Entry and Residence of Foreigners Law (who stay in the country over the legal period according to validity of their entry permit.	
Procedures:	
Required Documents:	1. Original and copy of the relevant applicant passport. 2. copy of entry permit (If
Fees:	AED (50) fees is to be collected per day.

http://dnrd.ae/en/Services/ServicesGuide/Pages/AudianceService.aspx?ServiceId=598&AudianceId=2



Classification of the imposed fees, if the sponsor delays in fixing the sponsored's residence visa, the fine will be imposed after (60) days from the date of its expiry: 
1. If the sponsor delays in renewing the sponsored's residence visa, the fine will be imposed after (30) days from the date of its expiry. -Fine is calculated as per the local system according to the Attorney General's statement as follows: • AED (15) (Cash) for each day for the first 6 months, (i.e. 180 days.) • AED (30) (Cash) for each day for the second (6) months (180 days.) • AED 50 (Cash) for each day after one year and above according to the ministerial system, i.e.: • AED (25) (Cash) for each day for the first 6 months, i.e., (180 days.) • AED 50 (Cash) for each day for the second (6) months (180 days.) • AED (100) cash for each day after one year and above. 
2. If the sponsored days in (adjusting his status) in case of visit visas, the fine will be imposed as follows: AED (50) for each day. 
3. Delay fine will be imposed for cancellation of residence visa that is paid at the airport as follows: AED (25) for each day. AED (100) Departure permit. 
4. Delay fine will be imposed for exceeding of visit visa stay limit, will be at the airport AED (100) for each day. And AED (100) Departure permit.
http://dnrd.ae/en/SERVICES/SERVICESGUIDE/Pages/AudianceService.aspx?ServiceId=519&AudianceId=3

Check out sharjah's page
Department of Residence

You need to submit a request in arabic to emmigration for visa waiver


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there were some helpful suggestions here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/1021785-overstaying-waiving-penalty.html


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

I went to Sharjah immigration yesterday
Attached Dubai court order of recovering passport from company alongwith Arabic letter for fine waive
But immigration duty officer just looked at the Arabic letter in one glance
And wrote 4 may on that and told me to get back on this date
And he returned me application and supporting documents
I filed earlier case in Labour court with 3 sellery compensation.
They closed the complain and said my visa was canceled long ago
And didn't even listened to me properly 
Now I checked and my visa was canceled after the closing of complain
I filed again this time demanding the company to pay my overstay fine because they took my passport for visa processing and I was unable to exit at expiry of visit visa
I also have return ticket print as proof.
Should I request Dubai Court(civil case for frud on administration manager involving company) on first hearing for temporary work permit.
Or should I ask Labour court(Labour complain for cancelation and overstay fine pay request) that I was unable to exit and compensation (fine) should be paid by complete


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

My current status is now visit visa overstay
I should get my status legal here first ?
Court will allow me to stay here untill the case desicion
Or should I exit after fine clearance?


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

Thing is my visit visa is Sharjah
My company cases are in Dubai


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

There is nothing on my passport
Just the entry stemp of visit visa
Company played very smart with me
Kept forwarding me approval and work permit scan copy
But actually they took the money and disappeared
Now when I got my passport.
There is nothing in it


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

:confused2: Oh dear you are going through many problems.

Try to contact them, to best of my knowledge they will not help you. 
Welcome to Pakistan Consulate Dubai, UAE

Wait for Dubai courts order, i think they will waive your fines on courts order. 

keep hope!


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

I been to Pakistan consulte already and typed application for penalty waive and supporting documents
I just hope something would come out of it
Anyways I would be posting updates here
Thanks anyways for cooperation


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

I am unable to look up fine details on Sharjah immigration
Please assist


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you tried going to Dubai immigration? - the UAE is one country
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bali b (Apr 9, 2016)

Steve solar
I went to Dubai immigration but they referred me Sharjah immigration due to my visit visa of Sharjah


----------

